# Lookingbat an vintage Yamaha fg301b



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Found some older red label Yamahas forsale prices $250, $270, $300
The one im looking at is an fg301b .
Im a huge fan of rosewood back and sides . This one is indian rosewood like my fg375s i was stupid and got red of. She wants $275 for it . Theres another one it has Brazilian rosewood back and side. Omg its real nice looking heres some pics of the fg301b






























Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Heres the other shw wants $300 cant remember model also red label























Id love to get ether one 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When were these guitars made?

Both of them look great!

Good luck on getting either of them.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> When were these guitars made?
> 
> Both of them look great!
> 
> Good luck on getting either of them.


Yamaha archives say 77-80 and thanks i asked if she could hold on to one . Cant beat rosewood imho 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Who's selling them? I don't know if Yamaha using ever Braz rosewood. 

Nice stuff.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Who's selling them? I don't know if Yamaha using ever Braz rosewood.
> 
> Nice stuff.


A friends friend lol. He says shes trust worthy and i believe the site said braz il double check 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Who's selling them? I don't know if Yamaha using ever Braz rosewood.
> 
> Nice stuff.


Your right must of been looking at another guitar with Brazilian rosewood lol









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Good luck with your quest. I'm a big fan of Yamaha guitars, and would love to add those to my fold. The labels shown are what many would call the 'orange oval'. It's about the guitar for me, and I've seen/heard good/not so good with the different colours, and different countries. Older Yamaha spec's, materials, and sensibilities are imo very consistent, regardless of where they're made. I haven't tried many of the newer (nineties on) examples. How well the guitar's been maintained means more to me than the premium price collectors put on the colour, and shape of the label. I also have nothing against Yamaha laminates -- which I believe these are. Yamaha is usually pretty clear about solids, and if they're not clear (imo) buyers should expect a laminate. Some experts hold the opinion that Yamaha used 'Jacaranda' to refer to what other manufactures were calling Brazilian rosewood. I think Yamaha did make Brazilian rosewood solids within the classical line, L series, and totl FGs. Their custom shop is known for building anything desired -- for a price.

If you like Brazilian rosewood, take a look at Yamaha guitars that are listed as 'Jacaranda' back and sides. Once the tree is milled, short of dna testing, what the wood _actually_ is becomes the opinion/account of the grader/supplier.

I try to beware of absolutes when shopping for Yamaha acoustics. What you _know_, or what another poster _knows_, or even what Yamaha _knows, _could cost you a gem. More often tho; people pay premiums for features that aren't really present.

Just fwiw (free) imo .02.

Good luck, and enjoy.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Blind Dog said:


> Good luck with your quest. I'm a big fan of Yamaha guitars, and would love to add those to my fold. The labels shown are what many would call the 'orange oval'. It's about the guitar for me, and I've seen/heard good/not so good with the different colours, and different countries. Older Yamaha spec's, materials, and sensibilities are imo very consistent, regardless of where they're made. I haven't tried many of the newer (nineties on) examples. How well the guitar's been maintained means more to me than the premium price collectors put on the colour, and shape of the label. I also have nothing against Yamaha laminates -- which I believe these are. Yamaha is usually pretty clear about solids, and if they're not clear (imo) buyers should expect a laminate. Some experts hold the opinion that Yamaha used 'Jacaranda' to refer to what other manufactures were calling Brazilian rosewood. I think Yamaha did make Brazilian rosewood solids within the classical line, L series, and totl FGs. Their custom shop is known for building anything desired -- for a price.
> 
> If you like Brazilian rosewood, take a look at Yamaha guitars that are listed as 'Jacaranda' back and sides. Once the tree is milled, short of dna testing, what the wood _actually_ is becomes the opinion/account of the grader/supplier.
> 
> ...


I know for the price of them are good. Im gona may id its laminated wood i really don't care if it plays nice thats all i want. Something cheap for like community school or church. Something i can take out and about and not worry about . So it the play and sound as nice as my last I'll be taking one home 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To go slightly off topic, about 99% these older Yamahas seem to be the FG - dread sized guitars. I rarely see the smaller FS - concert/OM sized guitars.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd rather a jumbo. But dont think i could play it . Im not jumbo 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

from what I remember a lot of the older 70's Yamaha's are brazilian rosewood. Back then it was plentiful and cheaper to buy. Now if you want a brazillian rosewood guitar you're looking at 5k and up minimum, more likely 10k as it is super rare and very costly. 
My buddy has a brazilian back and sides 12 string and it is the most beautiful sounding guitar I have ever heard in person.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

sorry answered the wrong question in the wrong forum. Why cant we have a delete post button?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> sorry answered the wrong question in the wrong forum. Why cant we have a delete post button?


Too much work lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, for looks they are very nice!


----------

